# Active Duty Military Considering Becoming an Uber Driver Part Time



## GotItFromEbay (Nov 2, 2016)

Hello,

So I've returned to the U.S. after spending a few years doing over seas tours. Recently bought a new Mazda CX-5 and also have a motorcycle. My next duty station will be in Biloxi/Gulfport, MS for about 8 months to attend a follow on schooling for my military job. I've talked to some guys who've gone through the course before me and they said there was a lot of down time. As much as I'd like to sit in my room and play video games, binge on Netflix, or gamble/drink my money away in Biloxi, I don't want to do those things. I've been considering becoming a part time Uber driver (nights/weekends) to pass some time while making a little side cash.

A few things about me:
- 25 yrs old, clean driving record and clean background (COMPLETELY clean on both).
- Recently purchased a new 2016.5 (yes, a mid-year release) Mazda CX-5 crossover SUV to serve as a vehicle to drive for groceries, when it's raining, and for my fiance when she moves to the States. It gets 26 mpg city/34 mpg highway. My motorcycle is going to be my daily driver because better mpg and more fun to ride so a little extra miles on the CX-5 isn't of too much concern to me since I don't plan on hitting the average 1k miles/month on it while I'm in Biloxi for 8 months.
- Being a Uber driver will strictly be a part-time temporary thing. I'm in NO WAY expecting or looking at making the amounts of money that full time Uber drivers are claiming they make. I just want some side cash to throw at the car payment or my IRA. I'm thinking of doing nights/weekends since Biloxi is a casino town. Figured it'd be good since there will be a lot of out of state visitors. Added bonus: I'll have base access so I can drive people to and from on-base.
- Drivers license, registration, and insurance are all done in my home state of FL. I've seen mixed messages on whether or not people can be an Uber driver with out of state documents/registration.

Questions:
- Any leeway on the whole "out of state license, tags/registration, insurance" for active duty military? I know in MS I can have an out of state license and registration/tags if I'm in MS on active duty military orders.
- Is it worth it do be an Uber driver for some side cash or should I just look at maybe doing some other stuff part time? Looking into being an Uber driver because of the ability to set my own hours where as with an actual part time job you're kind of stuck going to work even if you don't feel like it that day.


Any help or advice would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## joeboston (Jan 10, 2015)

Welcome home, thank you for serving.

The first thing that jumps out from your post is that your vehicle may be to nice to Uber with. Even driving part time, depreciation (wear and tear) is not something you want to under estimate In my experience the "sweet spot" for cars is 4-6 years old. Nice enough for riders but not so nice that it will hurt should something bad happen to it. Think about what it will feel like when someone pukes in your CX-5. You will most likely get a cleaning fee but, in Boston, at least there are not any 24-hr detailing spots.

The rates in Gulfport/Biloxi are below:

Base Fare$1.75
+Per Minute$0.12
+Per Mile$1.15
Booking Fee
$1.50
Minimum Fare
$5.50
Cancellation Fee
$5.00

Uber will take 25% of what you make excluding tolls. The booking fee is a wash, in that Uber will charge the rider $1.50 and then take it from you without you even seeing it on your statement. It does, however, count toward that minimum fare. By that I mean that a minimum trip would pay as follows:

$5.50 - $1.50 booking fee = $4.00 -$1.00 (%25 Uber commission) would pay you $3.00 for the trip.

As for out of state licence and registration, you would want to direct that question to the Uber rep who will contact you, should you decide to move forward. In Massachusetts, drivers are automatically authorized to work in NH, RI and CT as well as MA. It is similar in many markets but certainly not all.

Whatever you decide, I wish you the best. It would appear your work ethic alone will take you far in this life. You can always figure out the rest.


----------



## GotItFromEbay (Nov 2, 2016)

joeboston said:


> Welcome home, thank you for serving.
> 
> The first thing that jumps out from your post is that your vehicle may be to nice to Uber with. Even driving part time, depreciation (wear and tear) is not something you want to under estimate In my experience the "sweet spot" for cars is 4-6 years old. Nice enough for riders but not so nice that it will hurt should something bad happen to it. Think about what it will feel like when someone pukes in your CX-5. You will most likely get a cleaning fee but, in Boston, at least there are not any 24-hr detailing spots.
> 
> ...


I've thought about the whole "rider pukes in my new car" thing considering the hours I'd be working are prime time going to/coming from bars/clubs/casinos. I'd most likely get some good seat covers if I do actually go in to being an Uber driver. I also plan on having some puke bags and cleaning supplies at the ready before I even go out for my first passenger. Of course this in no way will completely negate the foulness of some drunk person puking in my new car but I don't want to completely dismiss being a driver just because of the chance of it happening,

I'll be contacting Uber after I move and get my actual tags (only have a paper temp tag at the moment since the car is new) and my insurance switched over to MS. Hopefully it all works out since I'll be completely within my legal limits to drive my car in MS.

Thanks for all the info and the fare break down!


----------



## Billys Bones (Oct 2, 2016)

Knights and weekends = 1000 miles per week. Probably only one puker every couple of months. 50% of puker's will keep it contained in the bag and the other 50% will say that they are fine until it's too late. Puker's will try to puke out the window at 40 mph plus so 50% of the puke will spread along the outside of the vehicle and the other 50% will blow back in at wind speed and spread. Since the puker will roll down the window the puke will be inside the door and packed in the window seals. This seems bad but it's better then when they puke forward and into the air vents. At least you can take the doors apart and get it out. Additionally you need to make sure to get the smell out of the puker's seat belt as the strong smell will be up high and close to the nose of next riders or family members. You will know you are a true Uber driver when you ask your family members to smell the seatbelts as they are putting them on.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Welcome back state side. I'm prior US Army myself, 101st Airborne.

I would first and foremost check with your chain of command and make sure they're ok with this side gig. You do not want to get into trouble, and trouble will find you, then have it blow back to your chain of command jeopardizing your position at the school if it's necessary for your MOS. Especially since you are signing a contract to be an independent contractor, this may conflict with certain regulations. I know back when I was active duty, our chain of command had to approve all second jobs, even if it was just to bag groceries... so entering into a contract as an independent contractor on a 1099 may add to that complication...

For a side job, a little extra cash, it really is not terrible. It'll wear you down a bit, not sure what school you are attending. I'm not sure I could do Uber while I was active duty, but then again I was infantry and we did one or two long mile ruck marches a week. I'd been too exhausted to deal with anything beyond the hours I already had. I'd rather be relaxing during my down time, but it doesn't sound like you're going to Ranger School or anything rigorous so maybe you ought to be alright.

But if you are able or willing to make that sacrifice, it can earn you good cash. Not sure how the tax liability will work with military pay, whether extra mileage deduction would be able to reduce your regular pay taxes.

Drivers licenses and tags out of state is usually state dependent. I know Uber allows it in certain states, you'd have to contact Uber to see if you are able to do that in MS. I see plenty of out of state tags doing Uber here in Georgia...


----------



## Delivery Mr.Guy (Aug 9, 2016)

In the beginning Uber paid good to the drivers, by year in and year out the drivers getting pay so little money from drive for Uber, You can test out for a few months seek if you like it or here is the list of the real expectation, 
$. 82 cents per mile net payout ( Surge is no longer with in reach because riders are willing to wait out)
Riders will slam the car's door
Riders will play music laud ( one in while )
You will drive up to 5 miles for a 1 mile trip and get pay for only $2.80 net payout
You will take people to airport but you can not allow to get more trip at the airport, you have to drive away from the airport to get new ride
you will give free water,candy, and sometime wait for a rider at the grocery store. 
some time busy you make good money, when its down you make less money, 
you have to download the script and memory the scripts on how to talk to a riders before you starting to drive for Uber.
here is an example of the scripts

rider: How long you drive for Uber?
uber: 6 months
rider: you like it
driver: yes, I enjoy to drive for Uber ( must say you like it evan you hated it )
rider: you full or part time?
drive: par time
rider: what else you do
driver: I am freelance blogger
Rider: where do you live
driver: I live in the car
rider: what?
drive : yeah, I am in the car all day long, I am working on my laptop at the starbucks and dunkin when I am not drive for Uber and sometime I sleeping at the airport 's parking lot, they let me sleep over there cause I have a LV license plate.
rider: oh wow, that is ver cool


----------



## GotItFromEbay (Nov 2, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> Welcome back state side. I'm prior US Army myself, 101st Airborne.
> 
> I would first and foremost check with your chain of command and make sure they're ok with this side gig. You do not want to get into trouble, and trouble will find you, then have it blow back to your chain of command jeopardizing your position at the school if it's necessary for your MOS. Especially since you are signing a contract to be an independent contractor, this may conflict with certain regulations. I know back when I was active duty, our chain of command had to approve all second jobs, even if it was just to bag groceries... so entering into a contract as an independent contractor on a 1099 may add to that complication...
> 
> ...


I wasn't planning on running it by my CoC purely due to the fact that I can choose if and when I drive during my off time unlike a part time job where you're expected to come in for your shift. That's what appealed to me about doing this. I am aware of the whole "need CoC approval for part time jobs" though. I'll run it by them just in case. Better to be safe than sorry.

I'm going to 2874 Metrology Technicians Course (can't post the link, but you can google "USMC 2874" to get an idea of what the job is). I'd bet a paycheck on it being nowhere near as demanding as any infantry related course. The guys who went through the course before me were saying they were getting done with their days at 15:00 and even earlier on most Fridays.

Like I said, I'm not looking at making major $$$ doing this. I'm just fine financially without taking up a part time job (mmmmm that sweet sweet overseas pay) I'm just thinking that if I've got the time to waste, then an extra $100-$200 a month doing something to waste that time would be nice. Biloxi is a casino town with an airport close by and the base I'll be at is a training base where some students won't have or can't have a vehicle. I figured those things have to play a factor in the profit earned/time spent ratio.


----------



## phillipzx3 (May 26, 2015)

Off time sure has changed. Back in my day, before the discovery of electricity....  anyhow, I was with 18th Airborne for the 6 years I was in. I got my private pilot license (then my commercial via the GI bill) and my Dive Master rating through PADI while stationed in Okinawa.

Can't you find something more rewarding other than being a cab driver on your off duty time?


----------



## GotItFromEbay (Nov 2, 2016)

phillipzx3 said:


> Off time sure has changed. Back in my day, before the discovery of electricity....  anyhow, I was with 18th Airborne for the 6 years I was in. I got my private pilot license (then my commercial via the GI bill) and my Dive Master rating through PADI while stationed in Okinawa.
> 
> Can't you find something more rewarding other than being a cab driver on your off duty time?


I've thought about doing security at one of the casinos (or maybe some private security) since I'm coming back to the States after 3 years of embassy guard duty. I've got the 3 years of security/access control/weapons handling/use of force experience and a security clearance. 2 of those years were at high threat locations. But I'd like to do something not as stressful as security work and the fact that with Uber I can choose when I work or even if I want to work really appeals to me.


----------



## shiftydrake (Dec 12, 2015)

I'm sorry for reading late but I seen USMC...........semper fi.......brother good luck to you and welcome home I won't say anything bad about Uber....even though I do not drive for them


----------



## Delivery Mr.Guy (Aug 9, 2016)

2 years ago to drive for Uber is good, but not good any more , don;t wastet your time for Uber, go on you tube and self teach you how to become bartender, bartender can make $500 in just one night included tips. If you working at target after 2 years than you can promote to manager , your pay will raise at tar get , but drive for Uber your income will drop down and you will lose the car,
Most Uber driver do not know algebra math and that is why they are driving for Uber, drive for Uber at this time is a lose.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Delivery Mr.Guy said:


> 2 years ago to drive for Uber is good, but not good any more , don;t wastet your time for Uber, go on you tube and self teach you how to become bartender, bartender can make $500 in just one night included tips. If you working at target after 2 years than you can promote to manager , your pay will raise at tar get , but drive for Uber your income will drop down and you will lose the car,
> Most Uber driver do not know algebra math and that is why they are driving for Uber, drive for Uber at this time is a lose.


No offense but for you to insult the intelligence of drivers when you cant put a sentence together is ironic.


----------

